# S.T.S Very Disappointing Product & Service



## 2nd Nature (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a STS on my Trykon and am very pleased with it. Mounted it easily. Where does the side mount hook onto? I had thought there was only a front mount and rear mount style? On my Trykon it is a front mount and connects to where the wrist strap is connected to. The owners do frequent this forum and maybe can help you. They have been very honest in the past when behind on orders and are very stand up people.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 31, 2004)

It mounts to the little triangle where your quiver attachment would go.


----------



## 2nd Nature (Apr 3, 2006)

As far as I know it only comes in front and rear mount. Also I cannot find one anywhere that costs $70. Even the double STS is not that much. Are you sure it is an STS brand? Not saying anything about you just that I can't find what you are referencing. 

The rod on mine is bent and has a slide adjust to the length you need. It has a set screw that when you get the desired distance away from the string (1/16 of a inch or so) than you lock it in. Are you worried about the length of the bar extending past your riser forward? 

Again I am not saying to argue just trying to help.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes it is STS. Look on there web site they now have a side mount for the tec risers.


----------



## 2nd Nature (Apr 3, 2006)

Gotcha now. Never seen it before and had a hard time finding their website. Found it now. 

I take it the problem is you have the rod all the way forward to the bend and you are still past the string on the stopper end? 

Can't offer any advise on that one other than what they told you. It does kinda stink that you have to saw it down to fit. Does it say in the instructions that you may have to do that?


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

The one and only STS I ordered also took quite awhile and several phone calls to get it delivered. I now use MeanV CSS's on both my bows.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah MEANV will definitely be the way I am headed on next purchase


----------



## maddog3355 (Aug 30, 2007)

*best $40 I've every spent*

The sts on my bow was the best money I've every spent.

Take two guys with identical bows(one with an sts and one with out) and stand off to the side 20 yards. The guy with out the sts will be twice as loud.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

*sts*

i have never tried the sts but i have a mean v css and it is the best money i have ever spent! 

when i got it i installed it and shot a couple times and all i could do is laugh because i was soooo fricken quiet!!!!

never will shoot with out it.


----------



## tpro68 (Feb 26, 2007)

*pipe cutter*

If you decide to cut down your sts I would go with a copper pipe cutter rather than the hacksaw. I would think that the pipe cutter would give you a more finished look. You are right about their response. That is poor.


----------



## jessjr (Oct 3, 2006)

very good product. i have put everyone i own on a bandsaw to get the perfect length. works like a dream. as for warranty, i mean its a piece of aluminum and a piece of rubber. a caveman could figure this one out.


----------



## trip13 (Oct 22, 2007)

I think the problem swiper has is the customer service he recieved. As a business owner myself I would want a customer who recieved poor customer service to contact me and give me a chance to satisfy you. the person you dealt with probably didnt have a stake in the company. Its very easy to pull the trigger and post negative comments on a national forum. 
all im saying is..give an honest effort to resolve the situation. If they still dont satisfy you, then post your experience on the forum and let the rest of us be aware 
as far as the products performance...its one of the best innovations ive used. I believe it gives me a more consistent clean nock release. I would love it if someone did a in depth test on a hooter shooter for noise and accuracy.


----------



## TeamChaos (Feb 27, 2007)

*Wow*

Suck it up buddy


----------



## Greg M (Feb 7, 2007)

TeamChaos said:


> Suck it up buddy


Couldn't agree more...I think they are way too expensive for a piece of rod and rubber. I bought 3 of them, 6 months wait, and the little triangle is not a good fit, too sloppy and if you try and tigten it down more since it goes on the side of the riser it will scratch and chip the finish. No way was I going to tighten it to get the sloppyness out and damage my riser. The grab screws were sloppy too and the rod wobbled like a duck. Now they just sit there collecting dust and made my own to fit the non standard threaded hole which points down on an angle from the riser. Rock solid and looks classy.


----------



## jsimard (May 22, 2006)

Just ordered my side mount last week should get it any day they said. They also said that i would have to trim the rod to the desired length not a problem for me. I really hope they improved on the triangle fit. Because i will not be a happy camper if its not a good fit. Price 45 dollars not bad.


----------



## Sirs (Apr 3, 2006)

Swiper said:


> I just received my STS side mounted suppressor after waiting almost three weeks for it.
> 
> As I attempted to place it on my Hoyt X-TEC, it became very clear that the Rod itself was entirely to long as it was hitting the Limb holders up front and I had yet passed the string by almost 2.5inches!!
> 
> ...


did she say who she was?? Really doesn't sound like a response that brigitte would give to a customer. I know the owners and they both normally try to do all they can to help.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't mean to offend but... Why not cut it, take a black magic marker to the end that you cut? Done... takes all but 2 minutes. 

Would you rather them cut it for you, paint the end that was cut then send it back to you?

Look at it this way... You have a "custom" suppressor now! :wink: Even cooler.


----------



## Postone (Jan 16, 2006)

Swiper said:


> I just received my STS side mounted suppressor after waiting almost three weeks for it.
> 
> As I attempted to place it on my Hoyt X-TEC, it became very clear that the Rod itself was entirely to long as it was hitting the Limb holders up front and I had yet passed the string by almost 2.5inches!!
> 
> ...


I didn't pay $70, but I ordered directly from STS (Ducks and Bucks)

I had the same problem with My X-Tec... I cut about and inch off the rod nd then took a Black Sharpie and colored in the tip. I didn't have a problem with the triangle the lock washer helps to ensure that it stays secure. 

While I was not expecting to have to cut the rod, I do like the cleaner look with a side mount as well as having my stablizer going directly into my riser again. 

Overall I would have to say that I'm satisfied with my purchase. :thumbs_up


----------



## Moosekill (May 21, 2006)

Swiper said:


> I just received my STS side mounted suppressor after waiting almost three weeks for it.
> 
> As I attempted to place it on my Hoyt X-TEC, it became very clear that the Rod itself was entirely to long as it was hitting the Limb holders up front and I had yet passed the string by almost 2.5inches!!
> 
> ...


I guess if they stated upfront that you had to trim this to the right length its fine, but I checked their website and they don't. I would send the thing back to them and tell them to refund your money. Most people would not expect to have to get a hacksaw out to customize a piece of equipment they were buying. It always strikes me as odd how far some of you people will go to defend a company. When you buy a new bow do you expect to have to take a hacksaw to it to be able to use it? When you buy a car do you expect to have to repair the transmission before you can drive it?


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

so you dont want to void the warrenty on your $70 metal rod is this what your telling us ? first off if you paid 70$ you got ripped off, take a look around you should be able to find one for 50 max, and yes you will have to cut the rod down if it doesnt fit. They cant alter their product to fit you personally when it works for damn near everybody else. My advice is to figure it out.


----------



## hedgepeth0 (Jun 20, 2006)

*sts*

I have no problem with the STS product. I have used them on all my bows but I too have had major problems with customer service. I waited over 3 months for my STS and had to make 5 phone calls to get them to finally send my item. I spoke directly with the mother and the daughter several times before the problem was fixed. They make a great product but I will not do business with them anymore because for their customer service.


----------



## goemado (Feb 26, 2005)

maddog3355 said:


> The sts on my bow was the best money I've every spent.
> 
> Take two guys with identical bows(one with an sts and one with out) and stand off to the side 20 yards. The guy with out the sts will be twice as loud.



I had the same experience. $40.00. Quick delivery. No problems mounting the product. Been working for 3 years now...no problems.

Sorry you had a bad experience. Hope gets resolved.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 31, 2004)

I wasn't so much worried about the warranty, but once you cut it you ruin the finish. Take it in and out a couple of times tpo get right measurement and most of the Camo came off. As for 30X, I can figure it out all by myself, but I still have a right to be disappointed with the way it was handled. "Hacksaw" give me a break, that's ridiculous to even say that to a client!!


----------

